# Qualified electrician in Faro



## ptolym

Hi, there,

I am a retired aviation pilot that has retrained as a City and Guilds qualified domestic installation Electrician. I am able to self-certify and I also have C&G In-service inspection and Testing- PAT testing in popular parlance.
I run my own company and really enjoy the work.
However, in recent years my wife and I wanted to move to Portugal in retirement, but changed our minds and I went back to work instead. But, in the back of my mind the call to the Sun and Portugal (which I love...) has started increasing again.
Can anyone advise me if there is an opportunity for me to be a self-employed electrician in the Faro region. I'm not out to earn a fortune, I just like to work and maybe I could be of use to the English speaking Expat community; I've read horror stories about some of the electrical work in Spain and Portugal, and seen some for myself.
Your help, please and enjoy the sunshine!
Thanks, PtolyM


----------



## canoeman

Not unless you 
a) speak Portuguese
b) can either get your UK Qualifications or retrain as a recognized Portuguese electrician 

I'm not saying you might not find some work with the Expat community but electrics must be installed to Portuguese standards and if any type of Licence is concerned then it must have Portuguese certification, equally should it form part of any Insurance claim.


----------



## ptolym

Thanks, Canoeman, for the info.
The need to speak Portuguese might be absolutely necessary if I was employed by a company. I'm talking self employed.
Regarding certification of work, it would be usual practice to have a Portuguese qualified electrician sign it off, which is not a problem.
By the way, are you speaking from experience as an electrician?
Cheers!


----------



## canoeman

As you would need to be registered with INCI & Financas/Social Security to work legally then some level of Portuguese is reguired whether you work for a company or self employed,the expat population is still a small percentage of the population so will always be a limited work potential, apart from numerous issue that many owners ignore or are unaware off that they can also get into trouble by employing non registered people.

Yes it should be signed off, no it might not be a problem that is of course if you understand and can implement the Portuguese regulations.

No I'm not an electrician/plumber (as the trades go hand in glove here) but have worked very closely with when renovating 3 properties, which entailed rewiring/re plumbing each.


----------



## ptolym

Ok, thank you for your input.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Hi,

It's the same here as most places, ie the UK, The 'guy in charge' has the ticket so can sign off work any of people she/he is supervising if happy with the standard. The problem is you do not have a history here so the 'guy in charge' will have no confidence in your workmanship and will not give you a trial unless you are very very very lucky. The quality of some of the wiring here, both the equipment and workmanship, is appalling presently trying to replace bell wire with borked insulation used instead of twin and earth and chased into rendering. Try to contact some builders/electricians in the big places on the Algarve. I was PAT testing commercial premises in the UK but the prices no longer make it worthwhile


----------



## ptolym

Hi, Bodgie,
Thank you for that information. I suppose that's what I expected to hear; not much different to the UK when it comes to trust and expertise.
Not as impossible as I first thought, either. As I said, the work would be pin money not fill blown full time employment. 
PAT testing is being sought more at the moment in UK, not exactly overwhelming, but the insurance companies seem to be latching on more to ensuring Part P applies etc. Shops, holiday lets etc needing PAT and EICR.
As I'm just on 64 y.o now I'm not that pressured, but I would like to keep my hand in, so to speak.
Once again, thank you for the reply.
Regards,
Ptolym


----------

